# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Земля раскалилась до предела

## Irina

*ВАШИНГТОН, 16 июля. В первом полугодии 2010 года глобальная температура поверхности суши и океанов стала рекордно высокой по сравнению с данными, начиная с 1880 года, когда Центр климатических измерений США начал свою работу.
*
Как сообщает портал «Янтарный край», средняя глобальная температура Земли за январь-июнь 2010 года составила 57,5 градуса по шкале Фаренгейта (14,17 градуса Цельсия), что превышает рекорд 20-го века, зафиксированный в 1998 году, на 1,22 градуса по Фаренгейту.

«Все 10 рекордно теплых лет, начиная с 1880 года, были зафиксированы в последние 15 лет, самым теплым был 1998 год, но пока 2010 год оказывается еще теплее», — заявляют ученые.

Напомним, ранее глава Гидрометцентра заявил, что жара в Европейской части России продержится еще неделю. По его мнению, прогнозы на похолодание делать пока преждевременно.

Лето 2010 года в России уже стало одним из самых горячих за всю историю метеонаблюдений. Этот июль войдет в тройку самых жарких за последние 130 лет. Зной не спадает уже три недели.

«Я, конечно, могу дать абсолютно точный прогноз, когда жара спадет, — заявил в беседе директор Гидрометцентра Роман Вильфанд. — На основе многолетних наблюдений и расчетов я могу совершенно точно заверить, что температура существенно понизится... к январю. Но если опираться на данные науки и нашего суперкомпьютера, то ответственный прогноз возможен лишь на 6-7 дней. И вот на этот срок я могу сказать: ситуация с погодой существенно не изменится».

Такая аномалия, по словам Вильфанда, связана с тем, что над европейской частью России держится антициклон, который не позволяет более холодным и влажным воздушным массам из Европы проникнуть на эту территорию. Потому они хоть и попытались размочить дождями воздвигнутый перед ними вал жары, все же вынуждены обходить его, отклоняясь на север. В результате в Мурманске всего +11 градусов, в то время как на Соловецких островах — + 23.

----------

